# Water then cut OR cut then water?



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

When the lawn needs to be both cut and watered, which do you do first? Do you water then cut (after the blades are dry) or do you cut and water afterwards? Any particular reason you do it that way?


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Cut then water.

You do not want to cut wet grass.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

what time are you normally watering your grass. its usually best to water before sunrise, and then obviously cut after


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Becky!! :wave:

I mow and then water but I don't have a reason for it.


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

I mulch so I notice that if the grass is wet it clumps. That is my reason for mowing and then watering.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the wave-I'm in remission, doing great.

I water in early morning, cut around 7 pm in hot weather. So if both watering and cutting are needed at the same time, I could water in the early morning, let the grass dry through the day, and cut that evening. Or I could cut in the evening and water the next morning. Just wondering which would be less stressful for the grass.

Yesterday afternoon I noticed a color change in a section and immediately put some water down there and watered the whole lawn well this morning. I'm going to cut this evening. I normally water the next day after cutting if watering is needed but this was sort of an emergency so I watered first. The grass has perked up well since watering. So maybe it might be good in general to have the grass well watered before cutting (but of course not wet when being cut). But then again maybe having very dry clippings on top of the cut grass might be better than well hydrated clippings.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I think it is a great question. Thinking out loud... I would think watering, letting it dry, then cutting would be the way to go. Cutting then watering may have a higher chance of disease impacting the leaves?


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

I water than cut. My irrigation comes one at 430 am so i wont mow till after that regardless


----------

